# Pics of my progress over the past few months



## Riff_raff (Jun 26, 2022)

Just waiting for comments on the eye mask lol









						Changes
					

26 new items · Album by Robert Carpenter




					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Yano (Jun 26, 2022)

Nice man , deff a noticable change !!


----------



## Trump (Jun 26, 2022)

That’s a great transformation, well done


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 26, 2022)

Nice work


----------



## iGone (Jun 26, 2022)

Keep it up!


----------



## snake (Jun 26, 2022)

No bitch there! Keep it up.


----------



## Riff_raff (Jun 26, 2022)

Thanks guys. Def makes me want to keep pushing. There are days I feel small and others I feel like a monster. I know I'm far from monster status but to go from where I was to where I am now... I remember the Drs telling me at one point in my life that I was 67% paralyzed from the waist down and that I may never walk again. I had a compression fracture of my l3 and herniated my l3/l4, l4/l5, l5/s1. I guess I'm lucky now cuz I don't have sciatica anymore but I don't have it now cuz the disks have degenerated to nothing so it's bone on bone and starting to fuse on its own. Started losing some mobility so it's prob time to see what I can do with it now. I never had surgery thank God.
Thanks for the awesome comments


----------



## PZT (Jun 26, 2022)

Great work. Looks like you were blessed with the wide hips like myself. We have to really push the shoulder development, to over come that aesthetic


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 26, 2022)

Great work!


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 26, 2022)

Nice work!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 26, 2022)

Good work so far dude


----------



## Jonjon (Jun 26, 2022)

Keep it up!


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 26, 2022)

Awesome job definitely noticeable transmission!!!


----------



## Stickler (Jun 28, 2022)

Huge progress!  Well deserved congrats, I look forward to seeing how you push and where it goes!  Keep it up.


----------

